# Huron Thursday 1/19



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

Is anyone planning on venturing out of Huron on Thursday? I plan on going but I will not go if I am the only boat. Probably from 8 until noon.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I doubt you will be alone at Huron and maybe one of them will chime in here. Looks like a good weather day to be out. Also remind those walleyes that it is mid January and they are late getting to their staging areas this year. I will be at the reefs Thursday afternoon and if I strike out then back to Huron Saturday.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Chin. I will be out. Launching about 8.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

If weather holds will be out also on Sat. Huron or Catawba depending on what I find &/or hear.


----------



## jmob (Jun 28, 2014)

Good Luck we wont be able to get out until Saturday.


----------



## Fencemaster (Feb 4, 2015)

Planning on hitting the reefs. They have to be moved in by now.


----------



## 73SC4Duck&Eyes (Jan 13, 2017)

Subscribing to this one...looking at coming up on Saturday pending weather/wind. Trying to decide on Huron or Catawba. Any info will be helpful with a 1.5 hour plus drive up from Canton. Good luck out there guys!


----------



## Search4eyes (Sep 16, 2013)

We are making the journey up from Columbus for the weekend, also still undecided on where we will launch


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Happy to work with anyone who is out & will post if we find anything. Will be on ch79.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I will be up Saturday out of Mazurik most likely. Try around Starve then head East towards CP & Huron depending on what I find. Bringing jigging and trolling gear. Happy to work with anyone also.


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

I will be out Saturday... ch 79


----------



## SeaJaneRun (Aug 18, 2010)

Hoping to make it out Sat as well. Probably out of Catawba.


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

I plan to be out early in the am as well in a buddies boat. Not sure whether it will be Huron/Catawba or Mazuriks, trolling and or jigging be on 79, Fishtracker


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

we'll be out Saturday also. but thinking Catawba might be crowded but gonna try that area even if we need to run with the boat to get there


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

threeten said:


> we'll be out Saturday also. but thinking Catawba might be crowded but gonna try that area even if we need to run with the boat to get there


You won't think Catawba will be crowded if you look at Huron Saturday. That's just my opinion of Saturday's crowd.


----------



## MIKIE (Sep 14, 2004)

WAS PLANNING ON THURSDAY UNTIL THE PARTS STORE MESSED ME UP ON A TRUCK I WAS WORKING ON!!


----------



## Meat-Man (Mar 30, 2014)

We'll be out Saturday...somewhere.

Meat-Man on 79


----------



## wally111 (Mar 23, 2015)

Ill be out this weekend. Not sure where yet.


----------



## jmob (Jun 28, 2014)

We will be at Catawba or Mazuriks also on 79. I don't answer phone calls out there anymore after about tossing a phone overboard haha. But I'll respond to text. PM for my number.


----------



## Jdm773 (Apr 10, 2016)

Heading to Catawba tomorrow. Have no reports but there's gotta be fish over there and I would think lots of them!!


----------



## fishjockey (Feb 14, 2016)

Let us know how you guys do if you go out today. Would like to know how far they have moved from today to Saturday.


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

Ended up with only one fish today. Best marks were in front of Cedar Point in 42 feet of water but could not get anything to go. Sounded from the radio chatter like everybody was doing the same. 20/20 with a 2 ounce perfect 10 caught the one.


----------



## 73SC4Duck&Eyes (Jan 13, 2017)

Where did you go out of Chinn? Try any other areas?


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

We tried all around the dump area and all around the humps just west of the river also


----------



## bretz56 (Feb 20, 2012)

Were there many marks at the dump?


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Looking to scare up some eyes Saturday not sure where waiting for some reports.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

mkalink said:


> Looking to scare up some eyes Saturday not sure where waiting for some reports.


You're not alone


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

mkalink said:


> Looking to scare up some eyes Saturday not sure where waiting for some reports.


Good thing your park is open all year now huh?? Who would thunk it!!


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Some buddy's were jigging off Catawba today. 2 walleye. They didn't try trolling.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

ErieRider said:


> Good thing your park is open all year now huh?? Who would thunk it!!


Yes, no water but heat and I left the internet on too. Do you guys stay at your place in the winter?
If not your welcome to stay at mine. Although I hear Kenny has a nice cottage at "Banned Camp".


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

mkalink said:


> Yes, no water but heat and I left the internet on too. Do you guys stay at your place in the winter?
> If not your welcome to stay at mine. Although I hear Kenny has a nice cottage at "Banned Camp".


Yes. Matter of fact been up there twice this month already with the good weather. Once on the way to a Michigan trip for a visit then a scout trip earlier this week. Catch up with y'all this weekend.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Well we did pretty well today. Could not get anything going east of the river but moved to west side in 40 fow & found small pods of active fish. Went 21 of 24 & kept our 18. Bandits 20/40, 20/50& 20/60 with 2 oz did most damage. P10's did nothing.








As many fish still in livewell as in cooler.


----------



## 73SC4Duck&Eyes (Jan 13, 2017)

Great limit there Meerkat. What kind of SOG were they liking?


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

1.3 mph +/-.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Awsome job, thanks for the report. What colors were working for you? We're heading up after the rain today.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job guys. Now ya got me thinking. Trying to decide between ducks or walleye on Saturday and I was hoping to see at least one good report to help me decide


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Well we did pretty well today. Could not get anything going east of the river but moved to west side in 40 fow & found small pods of active fish. Went 21 of 24 & kept our 18. Bandits 20/40, 20/50& 20/60 with 2 oz did most damage. P10's did nothing.
> View attachment 228033
> 
> As many fish still in livewell as in cooler.


Nice job joe!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Great report Joe! Thanks for the help yesterday.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Our best lure was a bandit, one that had the same colors to Marvin, and somewhat like reel naughty, or mardi gras. But we also caught on a dhj that was a purple pink, and a std khaki bandit and they all fired. We had a friend out who got all his on P10s and lemon lime orange was his best. 20, 2ozs, then 40 to strart but we ended with 20 2ozs the 40- 50 & 60 when the marks were deeper. All our fish came on bandits and dhjs. We made some turns but no crazy Ivan's.

Makes me believe it's all about being over active fish and not so much about color or even what make lure. I'm quite sure reefs would have worked also, and likely bay rats as well. 

BUT, when your catching on one wted set up who's going to try to put together the right combination for a completely different lure.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone wanna place bets on when the parking lot will be full tomorrow ?


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

We launched out of Huron Thurs. had rods set by 8:15 with some really good marks on the sonar. Within minutes first fish in the boat on a P10 Emerald Shiner, thought it was game on! Nothing after another hour or so. We were in a group of aprx 24 boats nw showing good marks trying all combinations, nothing was working. We broke out our jigging rods and baits. We set up in the south part of the pack in 38-40 fow on some good bottom marks & soon after game on. All on blades baits, one on a pimple tipped w/frz. minnows. Fish went from 10.8 to keepers. My buddy had a blast, he'd never done this before & caught his largest eye yet! We were stalled at 10 fish so we quit around 2:45, I was still able to get back to work using only 4 vac. hrs. Great day on the lake in Jan.


----------



## woody 621 (Mar 8, 2013)

N


Carpn said:


> Anyone wanna place bets on when the parking lot will be full tomorrow ?


not full maybe half.....


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

woody 621 said:


> N
> not full maybe half.....


It was half full Thursday, a week day yet.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Carpn said:


> Anyone wanna place bets on when the parking lot will be full tomorrow ?


I will take that bet... 7:45 . 
Will be launching at another tomorrow just in case.


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

We're else is there to launching if any one could pm sum info I'd appreciate it thanks Jesse


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

eyetroller24 said:


> We're else is there to launching if any one could pm sum info I'd appreciate it thanks Jesse


Have you ever fished Erie or used google?


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

eyetroller24 said:


> We're else is there to launching if any one could pm sum info I'd appreciate it thanks Jesse


Mazuriks or Catawba would be viable alternatives .


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for removing, appreciate it.


----------

